
The Illustrated Guide to Product Development (Part 3: Engineering) - tigrella
https://blog.bolt.io/the-illustrated-guide-to-product-development-part-3-engineering-440b94de997a
======
demian
"One of the best indications of a well-engineered product is the rigor of the
engineering specification document."

We have come full circle.

